# Pipe work to fluval 107



## TheOslo (12 Jan 2020)

Hey as title states I’m wanting to change over to the lily pipes. From what I’ve been told  if I did get the 12mm pipes, I’ll need. 12/16mm tubing? Thanks


----------



## Thumper (12 Jan 2020)

Yes.


----------



## TheOslo (12 Jan 2020)

thanks for the reply. but wouldn't fit be too tight?


----------



## Millns84 (12 Jan 2020)

Not sure about the 107 but I used 16/22 hoses on my 306.

If the hoses are smaller for the 107 then I'm sure 12/16 would work. Just soak the new hoses in hot water for a couple of minutes and they'll go on a lot easier.


----------



## TOPEC (19 Jan 2020)

i have both the 106 and 406, and they both share the same aquastop valve, meaning only 16/22 hose will fit the valve. if you look at the corrugated hose that the 106/107 comes with, the grey part is the same size as all the other X06/X07 filter, but the corrugated hose itself narrows down quite a bit after the grey part. u will need a very short length of 16/22 hose and a 16/22 to 12/16 reducer and then 12/16 hose to the pipes.


----------

